# Angeltrip nach Polen



## Flussmonster (25. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend  

Erstmal schöne Weihnachten meine Angelfreunde  

Also geht darum das ich im nächsten Jahr einen 2 Wöchigen Angeltrip mit nem Kumpel nach Polen machen werde  

Da wir beide das allerdngs noch nicht gemacht haben, wissen wir leider nicht was wir mitnehmen sollen :/ 


Ruten Rollen Köder ist klar, aber was braucht man noch so  

Bräuchte ne neue Spin - und eine Karpfenrute. Und vorallem einen neuen Kescher (Wäre erstmal das wichtigste  ) 

Wäre euch sehr über Tipps dankbar 

Grüße


----------



## mxchxhl (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

moin, kannste alles günstig da kaufen! vor allem schlag bei den zigaretten, pralinen, und beim wildschwein zu!|supergri

mfg


----------



## Flussmonster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

Jaa ich komme ja ursprünglich von dort und bin eh 2 mal im Jahr dort  

Möchte aber lieber etwas gescheites kaufen


----------



## prinz1 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

hi flussmonster

also was das angelzeug betrifft, da kannste beruhigt bei uns hier einkaufen.
das zeug da drüben is net schlecht, aber preisseitig machste nix gut.
langzeitqualität der sachen ist mal so, mal so! also für nen fern von der grenze wohnenden nicht geeignet. kumpel hat seit jahren 2 freilaufrollen fürs karpfenangeln aus polen, die laufen wie ne eins.
andere sachen kannste vergessen. fällt nach dem zweiten benutzen auseinander. für die rollen hat er übrigens 65 euro das stück bezahlt. dafür gibts in D auch vernünftiges zeugs.

der prinz 

ps: der direkt an der grenze wohnt  grins

pps: viel spaß beim angeltrip! die seen und flüsse in polen sind zum größten teil einfach traumhaft!!


----------



## Flussmonster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

Das Sie Traumhaft sind weiß ich  
Bin ja oft dort  Ja genau, ich woltle halt lieber hier alels kaufen, bevor ich dort dann nicht das richtige finde oder es schnell kaputt geht.

Wie gesagt am wichtigsten wäre erstmal ein Kescher, habe da zwei gefunden aber leider kenne ich mich damit nicht sooo gut aus und bräuchte mal ne Expertenmeinung  

Möchte bis ca 40€ ausgeben.

Eins:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-METALLICA-PREMIUM-UNTERFANGKESCHER-2-85m-Kescher-/150619034303?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Kescher_Netze&hash=item23119812bf

Gibts bei uns im Tiermarkt für 35,90 €

ODER:

DAM MESUDA (LED Beleuchtung)

 Könnte ich für 40€ bekommen.
Hier wäre der Vorteil mit den LED's da ich gerne auch mal über Nacht weg bin und nicht so der Freund von Stirnleuchten bin  

Wie gesagt ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus und wäre über Ratschläge, gerne auch vorschläge über andere Modelle glücklich.

 

Grüße


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

Wenn ich mir einen neuen Kescher kaufen würde, wäre es auf jeden Fall einer mit einem gummierten Netz. Schadet der Fischschleimhaut weniger und Du bekommst Haken (Drillinge) wieder besser raus.

Welcher Dir da mehr zusagt, mußt Du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Flussmonster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

Okai, aber von der Qualität sind beide gut oder ? 
Hat zufällig jemand einer einen der beiden im Einsatz ? 
Gerne auch vorschläge zu anderen Keschern  Bin für alles offen


----------



## Ebroangler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

Hi,frage wo willst du in Pl angeln,da ich im Jahr mehrmals nach Pl zum Angeln fahre kann ich dir diese Internetseite vorschlagen http://www.ostsee-urlaub-polen.de/kolberg-kolobrzeg/index.htm

schaue auf den link-Angeln-,solltest du eine Unterkunft suchen mit zum Angeln dann bist du bei molabeach bei hartmut richtig,Hartmut ist von Deutschland und er macht auch angeltouren.Für Angler legt er sich ganz schön ins Zeug.


----------



## Flussmonster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

So im Bereich Opole  

Ein Bekannter von mir ist für die Ferienhäuser dort zuständig daher bekommen wir das relativ günstig


----------



## Tommy82 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

Hallo Flussmonster

Opole kenne Ich, komme auch aus der gegent . Ein super Gewässer ist Turawa da lohnt es sich vor allem auf Zander , empfehle es sehr #6


----------



## Flussmonster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*

Ja dieser See wurde mir von meinem Opa empfohlen auf große Hechte  
Hat zufällig jemand noch etwas zu den Keschern zu sagen ?


----------



## Bobster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand noch etwas zu den Keschern zu sagen ?


 
Nein, warum auch |uhoh:
u-see-fischer hat schon alles gesagt :q


----------



## Flussmonster (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeltrip nach Polen*



Tommy82 schrieb:


> Hallo Flussmonster
> 
> Opole kenne Ich, komme auch aus der gegent . Ein super Gewässer ist Turawa da lohnt es sich vor allem auf Zander , empfehle es sehr #6



Habe gerade mal meine Mutter nach Turawa gefragt, und erfahren das wir dort mal ein Ferienhaus hatten, ist nun auch eingeplant auf unserer Tour  

Auch wenn ich noch nie auf Zander gegangen bin ... #6


----------

